# Where are you Right angle Block plane?



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, I feel like i've got pretty good over the years finding information on the internet. For the life of me though I cant find anything on a right angle block plane. I watched a video a while back( cant remember which one now) and they were using one to shoot boards after they came out of the tablesaw to clean up the saw marks.

I guess the question is, Where can i get one of these?? I have looked on ebay, craigslist, everywhere! Are these planes rare or something? I dont have to have new. Just something i can clean up and use.

oh, and also the one i saw had a skewed blade.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Lie-Nielsen and Lee Valley have planes like that.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you just referring to a plane where the sides are at 90deg so you can use it on a shooting board?

If so, lot's of planes will work. I like to use my LN low angle jack plane for shooting. Just look in the descriptions to see if the manufacturer calls out their sides as square (I know LV and LN do, as well as the Woodriver planes from Woodcraft, and I'm sure most other do as well.

There are also dedicated shooting board planes, LN makes one, but they are pricey. Very nice, but pricey.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

The plane i saw almost looks like a piece of angle iron with a skewed blade on one side. you can reference it off the face of your board then square the sides up to 90. The man in the video called it his right angle block plane. I didnt know if this was something he made, or if it could be purchased somewhere. I had no luck looking it up on the internet.

Wish i could remember where i seen the video. Sorry.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

And thanks Rich. I'll check out their site.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not any expert, but I thought you meant low angle block plane too. I picked up a Stanley at a yard sale this morning for two dollars. The inexpensive Stanleys can be tuned to make a beautifully smooth edge with not much work at all. Don't overlook it for something that costs five times as much.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you richforever. I found one similer at lee valley. Sorry everyone for the confusion, this is what i was talking about. I guess i didnt have the name right. Its a right angle trimming plane lol.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=54862&cat=1,41182,56084&ap=1


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

These are based on the old Stanley no. 95. You can
find users or collectible ones on ebay.

I had a bronze copy for awhile. I didn't find it very useful.

You can get a "fence" for a jack plane than helps make
a 90 degree angle, or any other. I have one of these
by Millers Falls and use it once in awhile. Lee valley
sells a magnetic plane fence that just does 90.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Isn't that a scraper plane? Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess not? Alistair


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

I think what you want is on English ebay … its just a little pricy for me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-No-51-Chute-Plane-As-Photos-/150837371531?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item231e9ba28b


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes BigYin, just looking for the blade on the inside of the 90, not the outside. Oh, and Loren, the bronze one was what the guy was using in the video. Thats probably the same type plane. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with Loren in that it sounds like a Stanley 95. They are used for edge jointing a board and are VERY handy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Would you consider making one? I did!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

It's important to remember that you can use a plane as a shooting plane even if the sides are not 90 degrees to the sole. If the side is flat, you can adjust the blade with the lateral adjustment lever until its cutting edge is 90 degrees to the side. That's what matters.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this one several weeks ago at a garage sale. Handy tool!


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Great find! thats exactly what im looking for. Would make my jobs much quicker.


----------

